# LWC Swansea



## RubyBeth (Oct 7, 2009)

Do I post in the LWC thread above for Swansea or join the West Glam one? No-one over there by the look of things. Looks very lonely!!!  

xxxxx


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

come and join us in the one above!!! 

julsxx


----------

